# Has anyone used the TropiClean DMat solution?



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Did it work well? Would you recommend it to others? Thanks!


----------



## Lori Horst (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't used that, but LOVE Cowboy Magic available through Amazon. Our dogs are in water all of the time. I generally keep their bodies naked (using either a 7 blade or a 10 blade), but like to leave hair on their head and the back of the neck. Between water work and playing, we are always fight matts. Cowboy Magic is GREAT!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

if you like cowboy magic another great one is Carr Day Martin Mane and Tail- it's basically cowboy magic in spray form so not as much on your hands- LOVE It has more of oa conditioner built into it then cowboy magic as well


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I used 5 gallons worth of D-Mat. I used it primarily on shedding coats to release deas, shedding hair such as on goldens, newfies, pekes and poms. I do not like it on curly coars like poodles or bichons, nor do I like it on drop-coated dogs. I have moved on to 2 different conditioners....Natures Specialties Anti Shed for shedders and Les Pooch for all other fou fou dogs.


----------



## Lori Horst (Jul 5, 2010)

I added it to my wish list. Thanks!


----------



## bighthorizondogs (Jun 24, 2010)

I didn't see any difference between it and the kiwi conditioner for coat results. I use mane and tail detangler for mats and to prevent mats.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

looks like they are basically silicone based products. 

since i use those in my skin care and lotions and have made our own detangler, i'm going to formulate my own for my dog ... 

i have this product called "the stuff" to finish up, but i'm fairly certain it's primarily cyclomethicone and a polysorbate & fragrance.


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

I started using my daughter's horse "Mane and Tail" as a conditioner and it seems to help with the mats issue for quite a while after the bath, rinse and dry. I also heard somewhere that "Show Sheen" mixed with 3 parts water in a spray bottle works well for mats too. I figure if Show Sheen can allow me to comb burrs out of a mane or tail it probably will work on mats but honestly I haven't tried it yet.


----------

